# Wildroots Homestead, North Carolina.



## VariedValue (Sep 6, 2019)

I've run across a story of a pretty amazing looking community in NC, but their only website doesn't actually provide any contact info. Was hoping someone here has heard of em.
I would absolutely love to visit this place.
http://www.wildroots.org/


----------



## sheepflip (Sep 6, 2019)

The waybackmachine has their email listed as [email protected].


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 6, 2019)

My guess ? - A few people with some remote, hard-to-improve land, few resources to do so, who open their property to others for part of the year so long as you can provide for yourself, in order to get, free of charge,their labor to accomplish the improvements they want done. All under the guise of teaching you “ Earthskills” .

Then, they shut it down in the fall, booting out “the help”, till they need it again in Springtime. When the garden and mother nature are no longer producing, got no way to feed the “students”, without significant cash flow. There is quite alot of info on them on the net.

Apparently, they live a very base existence, way less than our forbears of 200 plus years ago. The log cabins my ancestors first lived in are like mansions compared to their hovels. In all these years, you’d think they would have learned enough skills to at least equal pioneers that first settled those mountains. And these are the skills they want to pass on?


----------

